

Comcast Hijacks Firefox Homepage: "We’ll Fix" - d0ne
http://krebsonsecurity.com/2011/07/comcast-hijacks-firefox-homepage-well-fix/

======
d0ne
"Comcast spokesman Charlie Douglas acknowledged that the Xfinity software
hijacks Firefox’s settings."... Anything after that is irrelevant

------
sixtofour
"He said the problem is limited to Mac users, and that permanency of the
change was unintentional."

But making the change itself, permanent or not, is OK?

